# Update on WWE stars who could be AEW-bound



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh here we go...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe. 
Possibly. 
Perhaps.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

At this point I don’t believe or predict anything until I actually see it. Would, could, might, maybe, should, it’s all empty speculation until they show up on Dynamite.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Meltzer adding to his reputation of only speculating.

I will say though that ROH desperately needs to grab someone that bails from WWE.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I love The Revival, but how good would a Revival/Young Bucks match be? The Bucks look silly when they try to do normal tags.

Matt Hardy and Brodie Lee seem like likely ones, at this point. New Japan aren’t playing tough, so there’s no downside to a guy like Lee not taking Khan money as well as working Japan.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think by the end of 2020 we will see two or three of Matt Hardy, Killer Kross, Marty Schrull, Ryback, Brodie Lee and maybe Rusev. I wouldn't be shocked to see Revival join AEW either. 

That said if they are gonna add talent I could see some talent leaving too. I know that most guys signed at least 3 year deals. But I'm sure theres guys who signed just one year deals. 


Which those deals could be coming up by May or sooner. I wouldn't be shocked to see Jimmy Havoc, Cima or even Shawn Spears not resigned. If indeed they only signed one year deals.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don’t want any of them really apart from Marry


imthegame19 said:


> I think by the end of 2020 we will see two or three of Matt Hardy, Killer Kross, Marty Schrull, Ryback, Brodie Lee and maybe Rusev. I wouldn't be shocked to see Revival join AEW either.
> 
> That said if they are gonna add talent I could see some talent leaving too. I know that most guys signed at least 3 year deals. But I'm sure theres guys who signed just one year deals.
> 
> ...


i really hope for cesaro as well.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> I think by the end of 2020 we will see two or three of Matt Hardy, Killer Kross, Marty Schrull, Ryback, Brodie Lee and maybe Rusev. I wouldn't be shocked to see Revival join AEW either.
> 
> That said if they are gonna add talent I could see some talent leaving too. I know that most guys signed at least 3 year deals. But I'm sure theres guys who signed just one year deals.
> 
> ...


I always find it interesting how I am repeatedly told that AEW's talent is great and filled with potential stars... until word gets out of a contract of a WWE jobber expiring...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

In order it would probably be (Kross), Revival, Harper, Scurll, Hardy. I think Kross could be another Moxley - he has a real presence and menace to him, Revival might calm down the spotty no-sell shit a bit as I'd hope they'd come in with some influence, Harper is just the rugged big that AEW is missing. Scurll is really small and AEW has enough of those guys already - I sorta hope he sticks with RoH to be honest. I want no part of Matt Hardy and his cringefest Broken Universe Shit.

I don't think Cesaro will ever leave, simply because he has a 20 year PC Trainer gig waiting for him when he retires. But then again, that would probably be there if he left for five years. He's only 39 yrs old - I'd love to see him with a Mox type contract that would see him in AEW but also working in Japan. Cesaro needs a solid Japan run.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A Revival/Bucks match is high up on the list of things I would never want to see. The Revival in AEW with Arn as their manager against about every other team is something I would sign up for instantly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My Predictions 2020:
Ryback
Luke Harper
Matt Hardy
Revival
Tessa Blanchard
Von Erichs
(Hogan, Flair, Jake Roberts or Raven for a short stint)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I doubt Flair and Hogan would because how much of a joke it was when they went to TNA, also Meltzer doesn't know shit I don't know why people read his articles, anyone on this forum could write articles speculating and it would be accurate as Meltzer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

reyfan said:


> I doubt Flair and Hogan would because how much of a joke it was when they went to TNA, also Meltzer doesn't know shit I don't know why people read his articles, anyone on this forum could write articles speculating and it would be accurate as Meltzer.


Flair could be good as a manager in the right angle. Hogan would be too expensive and just overshadow anyone.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Flair could be good as a manager in the right angle. Hogan would be too expensive and just overshadow anyone.


Flair could be a good manager but the same happened in TNA and they got in his ear and he got back in the ring, the last thing AEW needs to do is repeat things TNA did that got them laughed at.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Since this expanded beyond ex-wwe mentions, Chris Bey did a fan chat on AEW's discord this afternoon for some reason.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Flair could be a good manager but the same happened in TNA and they got in his ear and he got back in the ring, the last thing AEW needs to do is repeat things TNA did that got them laughed at.


Yeah I definitely agree. Most of what TNA did was a disaster. I hope Flair being 70 now and having several close brushes with death would stop him from doing anything in the ring other than the heel manager interfering stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Revival and Luke Harper are solid gets. Bringing in Matt Hardy would be silly though.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I was hoping AEW would go for guys like Ken Kennedy and Wade Barrett because they are ex-WWE guys so they know what they are doing, but they've been away from WWE long enough to be seen as "haha they signed another WWE guy"


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Possible acquisitions by order of preference:

1. Marty Scurll
2. Killer Kross
3. Brodie Lee
4. The Revival
5. More Joshis


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

More joshis ??‍♂


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> I always find it interesting how I am repeatedly told that AEW's talent is great and filled with potential stars... until word gets out of a contract of a WWE jobber expiring...



And how does thinking they will add 2 or 3 guys and get rid of some guys they aren't using change that? Also who is jobbers from the guys I listed? Mid card guys maybe who weren't used to potential in WWE. But nobody is saying to bring these guys in and have them main event over Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody, Page, Pac or MJF either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Killer Kross will go to NXT. Scarlett Bordeaux is there. She's a mighty fine woman, and if he has plans for a future with her, well -- the wrestling business can be nasty. I genuinely think The Revival will sign WWE deals at this point. The AEW tag division is a mess, and I think WWE will either offer them a lot of money or send them to NXT, where they would not have any creative issues. It'll be like the Finn Balor thing. 

I find it very weird Scurll has not re-signed yet. He can basically choose his spot, and I thought for sure he was one of the only "sure things" for AEW. Turns out apparently not. 

Rusev hasn't signed a WWE deal. Like with Kross, I'd fully expect it if he wants to be with his wife. But if he's creatively fatigued, I can see him going elsewhere. AEW seems about as good a fit as any. 

Ryback just doesn't seem to fit AEW. He could be there already otherwise. I think they'd rather Brian Cage. 

I've touched on Hardy and Lee. They could both go either way, and it really depends on what their career aspirations are at this point and whether or not they want to make money first and foremost. The more I think about it, the more I can see them tricking Matt into staying by simply paying him out the ass. Brodie Lee wanted out of AEW, so I see him getting an AEW/New Japan deal and him having a feud with Moxley which spreads between the two companies.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> My Predictions 2020:
> Ryback
> Luke Harper
> Matt Hardy
> Revival


Same as yours. All make sense imo.
Just a little thing : AEW Women division does not seem really attractive to me. So i don't know how any big names would be interested in joining.
EDIT : I would add Marty Scurll to this.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

JonLeduc said:


> Same as yours. All make sense imo.
> Just a little thing : AEW Women division does not seem really attractive to me. So i don't know how any big names would be interested in joining.
> EDIT : I would add Marty Scurll to this.


It’s not attractive because it’s been booked like ? and is at the mercy of uber dork Omega.

If they booked it around Statlander, Shida, Big Swole, Brit, Kong, Nyla and a few others, and actually gave them characters and storylines, it would be good.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Hasn't Kross already signed with MLW, if so he isn't going to nxt.

Rusev is in top program on raw right now, it's unlikely he is going anywhere.

Matt hardy isn't doing anything so very likely to leave


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JonLeduc said:


> Same as yours. All make sense imo.
> Just a little thing : AEW Women division does not seem really attractive to me. *So i don't know how any big names would be interested in joining.*
> EDIT : I would add Marty Scurll to this.


to become the main star?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Dude said:


> More joshis ??‍♂


Right because the joshis haven't done enough damage already?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Right because the joshis haven't done enough damage already?


The 2 most over women in AEW are the joshis…..


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The 2 most over women in AEW are the joshis…..


Cheers do not mean anything
They are the same people pop orange cassidy


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

They are already walking a fine line being perceived as WWE-lite. Cody, Jericho, Mox, Dustin, PAC, even Hager all have received a large portion of the spotlight. Bringing in even more talent known for their WWE work will just pile on top of that. I understand that they are still trying to establish their own identity, but if they are not careful then they will just be viewed, by casuals and/or any new fans that may check them out, a WWE clone.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> to become the main star?


Iwas thinking of alllllllllllllll the option of feuds in WWE for a girl like Tessa Blanchard.

But to be the top star, yes AEW would be the destination.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

kingfrass44 said:


> Cheers do not mean anything
> They are the same people pop orange cassidy


Are you saying OC isn’t over?


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Are you saying OC isn’t over?


The definition of being over is very subjective nowadays. Popping the crowd, especially the AEW crowd, is different than having an effect on ticket sales/PPV buys/merchandise sales.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems like a lot of the 'bigger' names want to see some longer term stability before committing.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

validreasoning said:


> Hasn't Kross already signed with MLW, if so he isn't going to nxt.
> 
> Rusev is in top program on raw right now, it's unlikely he is going anywhere.
> 
> Matt hardy isn't doing anything so very likely to leave


Killer Kross signed on to do MLW show(who AEW has good relationship with). Not a long term deal with them. Killer Kross is hinting on Twitter he's gonna do New Japan. I tweeted him saying how about signing with AEW and do New Japan part time like Moxley. He liked that tweet. So might be nothing but could be hint. Either way it doesn't seem like he's going to go to WWE. But that could change if they offer enough money.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Bloody Warpath said:


> The definition of being over is very subjective nowadays. Popping the crowd, especially the AEW crowd, is different than having an effect on ticket sales/PPV buys/merchandise sales.


Oh look! Another "new" member. Where does he go? Right to the AEW board and complains. Welcome. 

By the way, Cassidy would be over, anywhere he goes. If you think that his gimmick and hiring was solely based on ticket sales and PPV buys, then I think you need to redefine your own definition.

Seriously now and this is no joke. When are the Mods going to put a stop to all of this shit?! Are they "here" in name only? This board has become pretty much irrelevant, if you actually want to talk about AEW. All we have now, is a few "scholars" of wrestling knowledge and business practices, giving their "opinions" as facts, while constantly claiming to be "helping" us, to see their point of view, is the one and only "opinion" that matters.

As a paid user, I think I can ask for this simple request.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I think this year we will see the following in AEW - 

Matt Hardy
Ric Flair (Arn and Tully are already there) 
Ryback
Brodie Lee
Nzo and Big Cass
Jeff Hardy
Rey Mysterio 

I also think a few will end their contracts early like Kylie Rae did.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Garty said:


> Oh look! Another "new" member. Where does he go? Right to the AEW board and complains. Welcome.
> 
> By the way, Cassidy would be over, anywhere he goes. If you think that his gimmick and hiring was solely based on ticket sales and PPV buys, then I think you need to redefine your own definition.
> 
> ...


There is not a single conplaint in my reply, what it does contain is is a generalized statement for talent in general. It is not AEW specific, it also pertains to WWE, Impact, RoH and so on. 
There is no denying that he has talent, I enjoyed him as Fire Ant back in The Colony days. The Orange Cassidy gimmick does not work for me but that does not mean others do not like it. It would be nice if they would do more with the character, give him a story or a program so that I can get behind him.
Just because I am new here does not mean I am a hater or a troll. I came here to pratake in the conversation of the forum.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

the_flock said:


> I think this year we will see the following in AEW -
> 
> Matt Hardy
> Ric Flair (Arn and Tully are already there)
> ...


Hopefully Jeff can get his mind straight and be free from his demons before he tries to go back on the road again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bloody Warpath said:


> The definition of being over is very subjective nowadays. Popping the crowd, especially the AEW crowd, is different than having an effect on ticket sales/PPV buys/merchandise sales.


If overness is subjective, then why did you provide a counter argument originally?

Or is it that your opinion is factual


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> If overness is subjective, then why did you provide a counter argument originally?
> 
> Or is it that your opinion is factual


My opinion is just an opinion. There is talent that is over with some fans while not being over with others, this goes for any talent with any promotion. There will be talent that some fans will say will be underutilized and there will be talent that some fans will say is over used. The only opinion that matters with regard tonif a talent is over or not are the ones in charge of the booking. 

We are in the 4th month of Dynamite and there has not been a singles match on TV for OC. Same with Sonny Kids. There are some vocal fans wanting Sonny to have a chance on TV. He is over with those fans but for whatever reason tgose in charge do not feel he is over enough to be used on television currently.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> In order it would probably be (Kross), Revival, Harper, Scurll, Hardy. I think Kross could be another Moxley - he has a real presence and menace to him, Revival might calm down the spotty no-sell shit a bit as I'd hope they'd come in with some influence, Harper is just the rugged big that AEW is missing. Scurll is really small and AEW has enough of those guys already - I sorta hope he sticks with RoH to be honest. I want no part of Matt Hardy and his cringefest Broken Universe Shit.
> 
> I don't think Cesaro will ever leave, simply because he has a 20 year PC Trainer gig waiting for him when he retires. But then again, that would probably be there if he left for five years. He's only 39 yrs old - I'd love to see him with a Mox type contract that would see him in AEW but also working in Japan. Cesaro needs a solid Japan run.


I agree with what you posted about Cesaro. Cesaro is just wasting away in the WWE and has been for years. It's a shame that he's already 39 and his career post ROH when he was Claudio Castagnoli seems like such a waste. He's never been a Vince guy and that's likely why he's never advanced past the mid-card.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> Possible acquisitions by order of preference:
> 
> 
> More Joshis


How many more do you need?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

NathanMayberry said:


> I always find it interesting how I am repeatedly told that AEW's talent is great and filled with potential stars... until word gets out of a contract of a WWE jobber expiring...


Another invaluable contribution to the conversation.

The key word there is ‘potential’, Einstein, which, if you know the most basic of anything in this business, requires seasoned talent to develop. But trolls gonna troll.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Hardy's contract with WWE is up March 1st. AEW's Revolution PPV is February 29th. Hmmmm.

I think we could see Bucks vs Dark Order at Revolution. Maybe a masked individual interferes helping DO - even hitting some trademark Hardy moves. Of course it wouldn't be Matt per contract, but just to give the huge hint. Then unveil him on the March 4th Dynamite. Issue with this would be finding somebody bowlegged like Matt to play fake Matt.

I'd hate it, but I could see it happening - Hardy as the Final Boss I mean.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

kingfrass44 said:


> *Cheers do not mean anything*
> They are the same people pop orange cassidy


Wow, this is so good to know. We had it wrong all along — thank you ever so much for this enlightenment.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Are you saying OC isn’t over?


Just because people cheer wildly for him? Why would you ever think something so outrageous.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

AEW already has younger versions of the Hardy Boyz in the Young Bucks and the Bucks are established so they don't really need the Hardy Boyz to give them a rub. I don't really see a need for either of the Hardy Boyz.

I think that Brodie Lee is a lock to show up later this year.

I also agree that if AEW was interested in Ryback they would have signed him already as he's been a free agent for years now. Rey Mysterio is probably 50/50 and will go to AEW if he doesn't retire but he's another guy who is at the end of his career.

AEW needs to sign younger guys (35 and under) like Killer Kross and Brian Cage. Eli Drake of the NWA is another guy who should be on a national stage but not sure when his NWA contract expires. He's a great promo guy which AEW needs more of and is decent in the ring.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> AEW already has younger versions of the Hardy Boyz in the Young Bucks and the Bucks are established so they don't really need the Hardy Boyz to give them a rub. I don't really see a need for either of the Hardy Boyz.
> 
> I think that Brodie Lee is a lock to show up later this year.
> 
> ...


Didn't Eli just sign a new contract not long ago with NWA? Unless I am yhinking if someone else, but I could have sworn that it was him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

elidrakefan76 said:


> AEW already has younger versions of the Hardy Boyz in the Young Bucks and the Bucks are established so they don't really need the Hardy Boyz to give them a rub. I don't really see a need for either of the Hardy Boyz.
> 
> I think that Brodie Lee is a lock to show up later this year.
> 
> ...


I _think_ Ryback isn’t cleared to work right now. I recall in one of his recent interviews him mentioning something about when he’s cleared to work again.

I agree that AEW needs some younger strong up-and-comers, and I’d love to see the guys you mentioned get signed; but they also need some seasoned talent to coach up the really green guys on-the-job. They’ve got a few old timers as agents, but there’s nothing like actual ring time with experienced people to teach all the nuances of performing. A LOT of people on the roster would benefit greatly from that kind of experience.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

TheAppler said:


> How many more do you need?


I'd like to see 2 or 3 more. They can rotate in and out of AEW from week to week. It would be cool to see Yuka again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

NathanMayberry said:


> I always find it interesting how I am repeatedly told that AEW's talent is great and filled with potential stars... until word gets out of a contract of a WWE jobber expiring...


WWE has terrible booking. It has nothing to do with talent level. The Revival and Brodie Lee would be great additions to any roster. 

The WWE has one of their best workers (Cesaro) jobbing out on a weekly basis for Christ sakes...


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matt Hardy's contract with WWE is up March 1st.


I've heard his contract is up at the end of Feb, but can't wrestle until March 1st. So could still appear at Revolution.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

elidrakefan76 said:


> AEW needs to sign younger guys (35 and under)


No it really doesn't. They already have enough. They need name recognition from actual stars, not guys who are going to clog up the midcard further.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bloody Warpath said:


> My opinion is just an opinion. There is talent that is over with some fans while not being over with others, this goes for any talent with any promotion. There will be talent that some fans will say will be underutilized and there will be talent that some fans will say is over used. The only opinion that matters with regard tonif a talent is over or not are the ones in charge of the booking.
> 
> We are in the 4th month of Dynamite and there has not been a singles match on TV for OC. Same with Sonny Kids. There are some vocal fans wanting Sonny to have a chance on TV. He is over with those fans but for whatever reason tgose in charge do not feel he is over enough to be used on television currently.


bro this post Is a whole lot of nothing. Dancing around your original point.

OC is over and so is Riho. That’s the end of that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty said:


> Oh look! Another "new" member. Where does he go? Right to the AEW board and complains. Welcome.
> 
> By the way, Cassidy would be over, anywhere he goes. If you think that his gimmick and hiring was solely based on ticket sales and PPV buys, then I think you need to redefine your own definition.
> 
> ...


I think if they crack down on anything, it should be paranoid guys labelling new members trolls just because they don’t agree with them. BloodyWarpath made some excellent points. They’re entitled to. Pull your head out of your ass



optikk sucks said:


> If overness is subjective, then why did you provide a counter argument originally?
> 
> Or is it that your opinion is factual


What does this even mean?

The AEW crowd will pop for anything. Modern crowds in WWE are the same, to an extent. Those “WrestleMania crowds” are not true representations of someone’s mass appeal.

If I took a shit in the ring and then got a mic, gestured to it, and simply said “WWE creative,” I would get a five-minute standing over. Is my shit over?

You need to be careful appealing to this niche audience. They cheer for Orange Cassidy, but he isn’t going to draw or make any new fans. 



the_flock said:


> I've heard his contract is up at the end of Feb, but can't wrestle until March 1st. So could still appear at Revolution.


If his contract is up, he can wrestle.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Hulk Hogan will become All Elite


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

the_flock said:


> I've heard his contract is up at the end of Feb, but can't wrestle until March 1st. So could still appear at Revolution.


Apparently his contract is March because he had time off for an injury, but he has also said he wants to retire at the end of his current contract to spend time at home with his family with all his injuries mounting up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Right because the joshis haven't done enough damage already?


*Riho's next match could be in April and the WEEBS would act like she's elevating the roster by sitting on it and collecting a check. Can't stand these blind apologists.*


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wood said:


> If his contract is up, he can wrestle.


Not necessarily. A lot of contracts don't allow wrestlers to perform until a certain time. 

For all we know WWE in their pettiness might have said you can't wrestle until after their PPV.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

reyfan said:


> Apparently his contract is March because he had time off for an injury, but he has also said he wants to retire at the end of his current contract to spend time at home with his family with all his injuries mounting up.


There's also a lot of rumours that he won't sign a new WWE contract because he won't get any creative control and that's what he wants more than money. 

I can see him joining AEW or working with Corgan over at NWA again.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Ucok said:


> Hulk Hogan will become All Elite


Naw. Fk that guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bloody Warpath said:


> The definition of being over is very subjective nowadays. Popping the crowd, especially the AEW crowd, is different than having an effect on ticket sales/PPV buys/merchandise sales.


Joined 22 hours ago

welcome new fan, you’ll last long

let me know if you have any questions about AEW superstars Orange Cassidy, Marko Stunt or the Dark Order


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_flock said:


> No it really doesn't. They already have enough. They need name recognition from actual stars, not guys who are going to clog up the midcard further.


I'm not sure if people consider Matt Hardy, Brodie Lee or Ryback stars. But the ratings show they need a few more known faces to fill out the roster. 

Ryback has mentioned this on his podcast as well actually. How it's hard to build up whole roster of unknowns. It can take six months to a year plus to build up talent people don't know on tv.

The rating show when Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc or Sammy Guevara vs Luchuaruas for example. Well people are changing the channel. So a few veterans that people know and use them in mid cards with younger talent can help the show and the ratings be more consistent. 


Now 4 or 5 years they should stay away from older guys. But as start up company they need more known faces. Until audiences get use to and know all the new talent. Outside of a handful of guys majority of men's and women's roster is straight off the indies.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

You guys actually want to see Matt Hardy in AEW? You guys think he will make a cum drop of difference?

I would sign Killer Kross and or Brian Cage...fuck Ryback..he sucks

When is Will Ospreay's contract up? I would also go hard after Ibushi and Jeff Cobb


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

> I would sign Killer Kross and or *Brian Cage*...fuck Ryback..he sucks


I totally agree!
Brian Cage is freaking machine. 
I don't understand why they haven't sign him yet!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jeripunk99 said:


> You guys actually want to see Matt Hardy in AEW? You guys think he will make a cum drop of difference?
> 
> I would sign Killer Kross and or Brian Cage...fuck Ryback..he sucks
> 
> When is Will Ospreay's contract up? I would also go hard after Ibushi and Jeff Cobb


Honestly, AEW should sign more unknowns. Who knows what kind of diamond players are out there wasting away on the indy scene? You're right. Matt Hardy will do fuck all to add to the product.

I wonder if AEW have scouts out there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

French Connection said:


> I totally agree!
> Brian Cage is freaking machine.
> I don't understand why they haven't sign him yet!


Under contract still with impact i think

and, injured too at the moment, isn’t he?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I agree with the poster above, their top targets should be Brian Cage, Killer Kross, & Tessa Blanchard. Not exactly unknowns but still very much unknown to the masses.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I agree with the poster above, their top targets should be Brian Cage, Killer Kross, & Tessa Blanchard. Not exactly unknowns but still very much unknown to the masses.


If they can sign Tessa this year she would be what they need to get the women’s division in order.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

No chance will Tessa go to AEW
WWE superstar in the making with intergender action - something that will never happen with AEW


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> No chance will Tessa go to AEW
> WWE superstar in the making with intergender action - something that will never happen with AEW


Cos they didnt just tease intergender matches on the latest BTE. 

smfh


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They teased mixed tag match, TK has said they will never do man v woman


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> No chance will Tessa go to AEW
> WWE superstar in the making with intergender action - something that will never happen with AEW


WWE won't do intergender matches besides mix tags maybe. They tried to bury Dean Ambrose and have him face Nia Jax last year and sponsors freaked out. So it didn't happen.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE won't do intergender matches besides mix tags maybe. They tried to bury Dean Ambrose and have him face Nia Jax last year and sponsors freaked out. So it didn't happen.


That was only speculation, considering they gave him a PPV on the way out and made out he was a big deal I doubt they were planning to bury him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> That was only speculation, considering they gave him a PPV on the way out and made out he was a big deal I doubt they were planning to bury him.


They were advertising it for House Show. So they were gonna at least try it out. Well they did pretty much bury him as singles guy. He got beat by Drew McIntyre four times between February and March. He got beat by EC3 and Elias too. As well as Rollins the night everything leaked out that he was leaving. In his last appearance on Raw. Bobby Lashley beat him down before their match and he got put threw a table in front of his wife.


The send off had nothing to do with him really. The company was trying to save face. While trying to milk last Shield matches as much as they could before he left. Which is why they disrespected him by paying him 500 bucks(lowest someone can get) for a show that was built around his final appearance. 


I can totally understand fans liking WWE product and the wrestlers. I think a lot of it is crap. But I can understand why they have big hardcore fanbase. But the way WWE treats talent and brain washes them is just evil. They basically convince talent that they are lucky to be here and you are nothing without us. With lack of control guys have over promos, matches etc. Well they buy into that crap too. Which is easy to do they are in the WWE all over tv, wwe network and get to be on these huge shows.


Some of the stories you are about what goes on there is terrible. So many talented guys wasted their careers there because there wasn't a alternative. That's why any real fan of wrestling should hope AEW is successful long term. Even if you don't like the current product. But yes Dean Ambrose got off light on burying side. He was still buried but nothing more then normal. It just doesn't work these days in wrestling. 


Because fans are smart and know why guys are losing in that situation. Plus WWE had hopes that he would return after taking time off. But he was kind of telling them what they wanted to hear. So he wouldn't get even more buried. Or they wouldn't play games with adding time on his contract from when he was out injured. Like they did with Luke Harper, Jeff Hardy and others so they can't go to AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly, AEW should sign more unknowns. Who knows what kind of diamond players are out there wasting away on the indy scene? You're right. Matt Hardy will do fuck all to add to the product.
> 
> I wonder if AEW have scouts out there.


Sorry, I disagree, at least at this time. AEW needs a few more established stars for two reasons: 1, to bring more eyes to the product to help build an audience; and 2, for the ‘diamond’ (potential) players on the roster to learn how to perform at this level on tv, because they’ve already got too many who don’t. Bringing in more unknowns, as good as they may be or as much potential as they may have, only exacerbates one of their biggest existing problems, and that’s workers who don’t yet know how to perform for tv, both in the ring and out. After three months, I’m convinced that this is the biggest obstacle they’re facing to fulfilling their spot as a true big-time promotion.

When they get a more solid roster and a more established fan base, then it will be a better time to go diamond-mining in the indies.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

My guess is Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy and Marty Schrull show up in AEW between March and May. With Killer Kross going to WWE. While Rusev resigns with WWE as well. If Ryback comes to AEW it won't be until late in 2020. While AEW will let some talent go or choose not to resign them coming this spring. I could also see Revival showing up in AEW this summer and feuding with Young Bucks for All Out.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Reports are starting to go around that Mercedes Martinez has signed with WWE. How did AEW sign Swole but not Martinez? That is the veteran experience the woman's division really needed.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Reports are starting to go around that Mercedes Martinez has signed with WWE. How did AEW sign Swole but not Martinez? That is the veteran experience the woman's division really needed.


If she signed with WWE over AEW it was probably due to $$$. Kris Statlander was on verge of going to WWE too. Before she changed her mind and decided go to to AEW and be pushed on t.v. right now. Rather then have to prove herself in performance center first.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> If she signed with WWE over AEW it was probably due to $$$. Kris Statlander was on verge of going to WWE too. Before she changed her mind and decided go to to AEW and be pushed on t.v. right now. Rather then have to prove herself in performance center first.


I thought for sure AEW was signing her when she had the Dark match awhile back. Then the Swole signing announcement came and I was certain a Mercedes announcement was coming right after that. If it was more money then I really cannot blame her. Being 39 she dies not have many contract chances left unfortunately.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

the_flock said:


> Not necessarily. A lot of contracts don't allow wrestlers to perform until a certain time.
> 
> For all we know WWE in their pettiness might have said you can't wrestle until after their PPV.


Yeah, that's when the contract expires. There are sometimes 90-day no-compete clauses for wrestlers that are released, but if your contract expires, your contract has expired. If Matt Hardy doesn't have a contract with WWE, he can wrestle wherever he wants. There's no scenario where he shows up at Revolution if he's got a WWE contract. If he shows up, he can wrestle.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Sorry, I disagree, at least at this time. AEW needs a few more established stars for two reasons: 1, to bring more eyes to the product to help build an audience; and 2, for the ‘diamond’ (potential) players on the roster to learn how to perform at this level on tv, because they’ve already got too many who don’t. Bringing in more unknowns, as good as they may be or as much potential as they may have, only exacerbates one of their biggest existing problems, and that’s workers who don’t yet know how to perform for tv, both in the ring and out. After three months, I’m convinced that this is the biggest obstacle they’re facing to fulfilling their spot as a true big-time promotion.
> 
> When they get a more solid roster and a more established fan base, then it will be a better time to go diamond-mining in the indies.


That’s a good point. But the problem they have is the established stars that are worth obtaining are locked into god knows how long WWE contracts. And I really don’t want them to have to go for the worst of the worst in terms of established stars.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> If she signed with WWE over AEW it was probably due to $$$. Kris Statlander was on verge of going to WWE too. Before she changed her mind and decided go to to AEW and be pushed on t.v. right now. Rather then have to prove herself in performance center first.


One thing also to consider is WWE will get people from the indies and put them in NXT to become more polished and work on some flaws, AEW puts them straight on TV so some people either decide they want to go the NXT route and get better overall, and others don't think they need it so they'll go straight to AEW because "developmental" feels like a slap in the face.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> One thing also to consider is WWE will get people from the indies and put them in NXT to become more polished and work on some flaws, AEW puts them straight on TV so some people either decide they want to go the NXT route and get better overall, and others don't think they need it so they'll go straight to AEW because "developmental" feels like a slap in the face.


The about going to NXT and performance center. It's not always about getting them better. It's about teaching them to wrestle how they want them to wrestle. WWE has very set system and doesn't allow guys to do certain things. There's a reason why Nakamura goes to WWE and becomes watered down version of himself.


He's capable of doing more but is held back. Really going to WWE is more about being a actor in 2020 then wrestler. They take all your creative abilities away in and out of the ring.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> That’s a good point. But the problem they have is the established stars that are worth obtaining are locked into god knows how long WWE contracts. And I really don’t want them to have to go for the worst of the worst in terms of established stars.


Actually that is false. The only 3 stars worth anything in WWE these days are Cena, Punk, and Lesnar. All of their contracts will be up by July, some don't even have a contract. Kahn just wont write the check. $40 million gets you Cena. $25 gets you Punk and I bet $25 would get you Lesnar.

Those are the only ones worth going after since Reigns is never going to leave.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

reyfan said:


> One thing also to consider is WWE will get people from the indies and put them in NXT to become more polished and work on some flaws, AEW puts them straight on TV so some people either decide they want to go the NXT route and get better overall, and others don't think they need it so they'll go straight to AEW because "developmental" feels like a slap in the face.


A good bit of NXT was to be used was to train the talent on how to work the camera for the home audience. With a good portion of the AEW talent being direct from the Indys, most have never had to focus on a camera for a television audience. Some are getting better at it, but others just are not receiving any TV time to practice that aspect.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> That’s a good point. But the problem they have is the established stars that are worth obtaining are locked into god knows how long WWE contracts. And I really don’t want them to have to go for the worst of the worst in terms of established stars.


Oh yeah, that’s definitely a problem, and I agree with you on who they should and shouldn’t be going after. At this point, they need to be careful who they grab. It needs to be somebody who’s going to benefit the whole roster AND attract the interest of more fans. I’m sure there are others like Mox out there who fit the bill, and it’s just a matter of time when their current contracts run out. But AEW also needs to demonstrate that they’re in it for the long haul and they’ll be a good place for an established talent to land, for an established talent to even want to go there.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Actually that is false. The only 3 stars worth anything in WWE these days are Cena, Punk, and Lesnar. All of their contracts will be up by July, some don't even have a contract. Kahn just wont write the check. $40 million gets you Cena. $25 gets you Punk and I bet $25 would get you Lesnar.
> 
> Those are the only ones worth going after since Reigns is never going to leave.


none of them are worth that. I was talking about Orton, Reigns, Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Jeff Hardy, Rollins

and actually calling something false makes you seem very certain that your opinion is factual, but go off.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Reports are starting to go around that Mercedes Martinez has signed with WWE. How did AEW sign Swole but not Martinez? That is the veteran experience the woman's division really needed.


I'm sure they tried. She just felt the WWE/NXT was better for her which seems to be a theme. No harm there. She went for stability and I can't knock that at all as much as I would've loved to see her in AEW. AEW can't outbid WWE so if someone opts for AEW over WWE then it has to be some intrinsic motivating factors that aren't necessarily centered around money.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Aedubya said:


> No chance will Tessa go to AEW
> WWE superstar in the making with intergender action - something that will never happen with AEW


Wasn’t Tessa at the PC and NXT for a short while, but they let her go due to her attitude problems? Maybe with Tully in AEW, he can make something work out where she does come to AEW before a possible WWE run.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> They teased mixed tag match, TK has said they will never do man v woman


There is no relationship between them


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> none of them are worth that. I was talking about Orton, Reigns, Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Jeff Hardy, Rollins
> 
> and actually calling something false makes you seem very certain that your opinion is factual, but go off.


How are they not worth it? You put Cena, Lesnar, & Punk in AEW and they are at 2 million viewers. That gets your $200+ million a year rights deals these days. It establishes your company and gives you time to develop this next wave of great wrestlers that they are already developing.

They are literally the only stars that wrestling has made since The Rock/Goldberg/Austin trio of the late 90s.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Actually that is false. The only 3 stars worth anything in WWE these days are Cena, Punk, and Lesnar. All of their contracts will be up by July, some don't even have a contract. Kahn just wont write the check. $40 million gets you Cena. $25 gets you Punk and I bet $25 would get you Lesnar.
> 
> Those are the only ones worth going after since Reigns is never going to leave.


You could get them for a lot less than that. I would bet you could get Punk for 5 mil, he's not interested in wrestling though. Lesnar is on a good thing in WWE, barely has to work and is on a packet, he will never leave. Cena is more interested in film work.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, no. AEW as I understand it has a start-up budget of $100 million. No way you dump a quarter of that or more on one fucking guy. Not now, it’s just not worth the risk this early.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> How are they not worth it? You put Cena, Lesnar, & Punk in AEW and they are at 2 million viewers. That gets your $200+ million a year rights deals these days. It establishes your company and gives you time to develop this next wave of great wrestlers that they are already developing.
> 
> They are literally the only stars that wrestling has made since The Rock/Goldberg/Austin trio of the late 90s.


It's not good business to blow that much of your budget on two acts.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> How are they not worth it? You put Cena, Lesnar, & Punk in AEW and they are at 2 million viewers. That gets your $200+ million a year rights deals these days. It establishes your company and gives you time to develop this next wave of great wrestlers that they are already developing.
> 
> They are literally the only stars that wrestling has made since The Rock/Goldberg/Austin trio of the late 90s.





Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, no. AEW as I understand it has a start-up budget of $100 million. No way you dump a quarter of that or more on one fucking guy. Not now, it’s just not worth the risk this early.


Read this^.

Dumping so much money on one guy is a very bad business decision. Do you think Cena/Lesnar/Punk will draw in 2 milli viewers or is that just your hope? And do you think those 2 million viewers will stay or will it be that initial bump and then slowly settle on a smaller number of viewers?

Imagine if that guy you pour everything into gets injured or something similar. It's just a bad business decision. The guys I mentioned will put butts in seats and are much less of a gamble (well apart from Jeff Hardy)


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Actually that is false. The only 3 stars worth anything in WWE these days are Cena, Punk, and Lesnar. All of their contracts will be up by July, some don't even have a contract. Kahn just wont write the check. $40 million gets you Cena. $25 gets you Punk and I bet $25 would get you Lesnar.
> 
> Those are the only ones worth going after since Reigns is never going to leave.


John Cena is one of the few guys who didn’t even look into AEW. Brock would have been great, but it’s way too silly a product for him. Punk was a swing and a miss.

You’re right, they need stars, but it’s AEW’s fault they missed them. It’s not a case of money now. Wrestlers want to jump to a wrestling show. AEW is sports entertainment and they’re going to go the way of TNA pretty fast.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> John Cena is one of the few guys who didn’t even look into AEW. Brock would have been great, but it’s way too silly a product for him. Punk was a swing and a miss.
> 
> You’re right, they need stars, but it’s AEW’s fault they missed them. It’s not a case of money now. Wrestlers want to jump to a wrestling show. AEW is sports entertainment and they’re going to go the way of TNA pretty fast.


All hope is lost dawg. AEW will shut up shop before summer.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> All hope is lost dawg. AEW will shut up shop before summer.


Don't straw-man me. I've repeatedly said that the Khans can keep AEW alive for as long as they want to. They've got the money. But they don't have the talent to grow their audience. It's quite likely that TNT will start fucking around with their schedule in order to get it away from NXT, hoping wrestling fans have no life and will follow it. I think this will happen by the end of 2020, but don't be surprised if it happens way sooner than you think.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Don't straw-man me. I've repeatedly said that the Khans can keep AEW alive for as long as they want to. They've got the money. But they don't have the talent to grow their audience. It's quite likely that TNT will start fucking around with their schedule in order to get it away from NXT, hoping wrestling fans have no life and will follow it. I think this will happen by the end of 2020, but don't be surprised if it happens way sooner than you think.


Yeah for sure, end of Dynamite as we know it.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215785568736632838


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Weird he's still using "Harper" considering he copy writed another name.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Don't straw-man me. I've repeatedly said that the Khans can keep AEW alive for as long as they want to. They've got the money. But they don't have the talent to grow their audience. It's quite likely that TNT will start fucking around with their schedule in order to get it away from NXT, hoping wrestling fans have no life and will follow it. I think this will happen by the end of 2020, but don't be surprised if it happens way sooner than you think.


I hope they move them to Friday’s. They won’t lose ratings going to Friday but the high will gain attendance.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Doesn't this sort of stuff kill the element of surprise? I'm a big fan of Brodie Lee or whatever he's going to go by in AEW, but this is the sort of thing there would be a thread about if WWE did it. For example, that John Morrison debut.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Weird he's still using "Harper" considering he copy writed another name.


He probably got booked for event as Harper. Plus he's under non compete clause now. He probably doesn't officially want to be Brodie Lee. Until he has his freedom. It's looking more and more like we will be seeing Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy in AEW come this spring.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Not a WWE guy and looking down the road to the end of Jericho’s contract - Nick Aldis. He is a fine heel champion for NWA - a nice blend of Harley Race, Ric Flair and Nick Bockwinkle.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

JJKING13 said:


> Not a WWE guy and looking down the road to the end of Jericho’s contract - Nick Aldis. He is a fine heel champion for NWA - a nice blend of Harley Race, Ric Flair and Nick Bockwinkle.


AEW tried to sign him in early 2019. He's very loyal to NWA. He did interview on this and mentioned the whole situation.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> AEW tried to sign him in early 2019. He's very loyal to NWA. He did interview on this and mentioned the whole situation.


Correct. However, Jericho is not getting younger and a lot can change in 2 years which is when I think his contract expires. at that point Aldis will still have a lot of gas left in the tank. I will say, though, NWA / Billy Corgan should do everything in their Powerr (pun intended) to retain Nick Aldis. If AEW were to sign Aldis when Jericho decides to hang up the boots or leave AEW it would be a big get for the promotion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People talk continuously about AEWs ability to stay alive - one has to wonder how long NWA can go with a studio only show taping once a month and getting 250k views on youtube

don’t know how sustainable that is - maybe a lot of those guys will become free in the next year?


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People talk continuously about AEWs ability to stay alive - one has to wonder how long NWA can go with a studio only show taping once a month and getting 250k views on youtube
> 
> don’t know how sustainable that is - maybe a lot of those guys will become free in the next year?


Agreed. I like NWA but believe they are going to need to do something more and different for any long-term sustainability.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alert! Alert!

Tessa’s price just fell! ?

i’ll take ‘whose staying with Impact for $100’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216057780395827200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216062467937357824


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Terrible thing, but if she's been trying to clean her life up and become a better person, I think the dog-piling on her is pretty counterproductive.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I hope they move them to Friday’s. They won’t lose ratings going to Friday but the high will gain attendance.


Bro are you really home on Friday nights? That would be stupid. IMO


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If they change nights, I think it will be to Tuesdays, like it was originally rumored. They will go back to Wednesdays when the NBA games are on.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Competition is good for business. They need to stay where they are. I think you're a bit concerned that NXT fans chose to tune into New Years Dynamite which was a home run and some may have realized they liked what they saw and decided to stay which may have contributed to the retention of ratings this week


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT basically had a rerun. AEW ran virtually unopposed, which is why their rating was so high this week. With the Bash at the Beach theme and the morbid curiosity of DDP being back, I think they'll beat NXT next week too. It's not any cause for concern in the NXT camp though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

And another....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216058204238630912


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People talk continuously about AEWs ability to stay alive - one has to wonder how long NWA can go with a studio only show taping once a month and getting 250k views on youtube
> 
> don’t know how sustainable that is - maybe a lot of those guys will become free in the next year?


That's why it's silly that people question AEW staying alive. TNA/Impact is still alive and ROH is alive. You have to really mismanage a wrestling company for it to go out of business. 

Like WCW did with huge contracts and TNA almost did with big contracts and losing tv deal with Spike/Destination Amercia. Or Paul Heyman for being known for making awful business decisions. 


Tony Khan a smart guy and knows exactly what he's doing business wise at least. As for NWA I think they will try to keep this going for a while. But yeah they will need to get on some network this yeae. Who knows with AEW having success for TNT. It might lead to tv deal on smaller network. I think I read rumors that MLW might get put on Showtime(who I guess had interest in AEW too).


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ROH and TNA are not sterling portraits of what wrestling should look like. We don’t need another TNA. We’ve got TNA for that.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Alert! Alert!
> 
> Tessa’s price just fell! ?
> 
> ...



AEW won't touch her if enough woman coming out to confirm this. WWE reportedly decided not to sign or keep her around for bad behavior I think too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

> AEW won't touch her if enough woman coming out to confirm this. WWE reportedly decided not to sign or keep her around for bad behavior I think too.


more than 6 confirmations now - even from the lady it happened to

as well as from Rebel, the makeup lady from AEW


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Alert! Alert!
> 
> Tessa’s price just fell! ?
> 
> ...


She always had attitude issues - that is why she wasn't signed by WWE when she was used as enhancement during the first Mae Young. N-Bomb charge is new - seems Sienna was sitting on that one for awhile though, so how much was she really bothered by it? Was Chelsea there as well as she seems to be implying. I assume Sienna witnessed it at least right? Outside of the N-Bomb accusation I couldn't care less about really. She's a bully, she was mean to me. Whatever. 

If she is a racist than I can't see AEW touching her, and they've made their interest known. Maybe they didn't know about this accusation or something. Sienna is in NWA, Chelsea in WWE/NXT. Priscilla in MLW but is married to Darby Allin 

BUT...

That Priscilla bit was gross and way out of bounds and deserves the criticism. Hell it's probably why she wasn't hired by AEW.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> AEW won't touch her if enough woman coming out to confirm this. WWE reportedly decided not to sign or keep her around for bad behavior I think too.


I can't ever see AEW attempting to sign her now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep. Confirmed by the target of the N-Bomb, and Shanna and Rebel - both current AEW employees - have confirmed Tessa's shitty attitude towards them.

(I think we know who called Shanna fat while at Impact Wrestling)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems she’s been banned from Stardom, 6 confirmations from different ladies

seems like Tessa is.... not so good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

AEW_19 said:


> I can't ever see AEW attempting to sign her now.


Maybe they never were

the lads hearts’ beats independent wrestling

they must know the stories


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Seems she’s been banned from Stardom, 6 confirmations from different ladies
> 
> seems like Tessa is.... not so good


Yeah now Tessa looks worse since she said it wasn't true. But it's clearly happen. She should have either kept quiet. Or admitted she had issues in the past and made a mistake.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Maybe they never were
> 
> the lads hearts’ beats independent wrestling
> 
> they must know the stories


Before the accusations came out, I think that Tessa was someone that AEW was eyeing to possibly build their women's division around when her contract with Impact was up. Now, I doubt they want to sign her at all.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah now Tessa looks worse since she said it wasn't true. But it's clearly happen. She should have either kept quiet. Or admitted she had issues in the past and made a mistake.


There is a tweet by Moose coming to Tessa's defense. I found it interesting all the people calling her out for being racist are those outside of the company. I have not seen nothing yet from Hogan, Rich Swann, Willie Mack, SuYung, Jordyn Grace or anyone else who works with her in Impact right now backing up Allysin Kay and others.

It seems like there is a bit of jelously to Tessa since she could potentially be making history tomorrow night.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

The Wood said:


> NXT basically had a rerun. AEW ran virtually unopposed, which is why their rating was so high this week. With the Bash at the Beach theme and the morbid curiosity of DDP being back, I think they'll beat NXT next week too. It's not any cause for concern in the NXT camp though.


I hope NXT is cutting you a check for your services lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Moose might be the last person Tessa wants to defend her.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Moose might be the last person Tessa wants to defend her.


Explain please? No matter how much of a wrestling fan I am I am never going to be such a fan where I am going to know the personal business and history of every wrestler. Why is he a bad option?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Nope. Shame on Tessa. I was all for AEW going all in on Tessa but now I ain't feeling it. Regardless of the timing of these leaks, it doesn't de-legitimize the claims. Being a entitled prick is bad enough but being a racist on top of it gets a big middle finger from me. The fallout from this is all her doing and I dont feel any remorse for her if/when this adversely effects her career moving forward.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. Tessa is a bitch and and I sure as shit don't want her in AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Explain please? No matter how much of a wrestling fan I am I am never going to be such a fan where I am going to know the personal business and history of wrestlers. Why is he a bad option?


He beat his wife (that's why WWE didn't want to sign him)


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> He beat his wife (that's why WWE didn't want to sign him)


Oh.... Shit.....

Has anyone else who works with Tessa said anything? For or against?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Moose & Tessa are or were housemates

So does this mean AEW can now sign Ivelisse?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Moose & Tessa are or were housemates
> 
> So does this mean AEW can now sign Ivelisse?


Ivelisse have problem with nearly everybody


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Moose & Tessa are or were housemates
> 
> So does this mean AEW can now sign Ivelisse?


?????

Why would Tessa live with Moose if she is racist? Were they assigned to each other by Impact officals?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Explain please? No matter how much of a wrestling fan I am I am never going to be such a fan where I am going to know the personal business and history of every wrestler. Why is he a bad option?


Domestic violence, as someone pointed out.



ripcitydisciple said:


> ?????
> 
> Why would Tessa live with Moose if she is racist? Were they assigned to each other by Impact officals?


She used racist language. Not excusing it, but it’s possible she is a hot-head and says ignorant things, not from a place of hatred, but ignorance.

I don’t know why, but even the progressive side of me is not comfortable with how they’re trying to get her blackballed and shit. Wrestling...has shitty people in it. Near the top too. I’m not at all defending those things she said, but there definitely is a jealousy factor going on here. And wrestling might lose its best female talent partially because some underneath girls no one cares about were hazed and hold a grudge.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty sure both WWE and AEW will stay away from her at this point. More likely AEW. If they can get Tessa to go to anger management/sensitivity training, WWE might take up for her. That’s AEW’s loss.

She’s so good you could build a promotion around this woman. If there is another billionaire looking to get into wrestling, having Tessa as your star woman would not be the worst idea. Especially as a heel.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> There is a tweet by Moose coming to Tessa's defense. I found it interesting all the people calling her out for being racist are those outside of the company. I have not seen nothing yet from Hogan, Rich Swann, Willie Mack, SuYung, Jordyn Grace or anyone else who works with her in Impact right now backing up Allysin Kay and others.
> 
> It seems like there is a bit of jelously to Tessa since she could potentially be making history tomorrow night.


I don't think she's racist. But I do think she's a bully. What she did was more bullying. It was just done in racial slur way. Keep in mind Moose is her good friend and former roommate. Multiple woman(even two who work for AEW) have confirmed the story happening now. Not to mentioned dirt sheet guys have reported they heard of this bad behavior in the past. 


FWIW the stuff she did was a few years ago and Sean Ross Sapp has heard she's changed since joining Impact. But there's no doubt this stuff happened in the past. She needs to own it. Instead of pretending it didn't happen. 


She made big mistake today asking for woman to support each other. When she is about to have this big moment tomorrow night. When she has the history she does of being a bad person. She should have kept her mouth shut. Because people are going to call you out as phony when the light is the brightest on you.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> ?????
> 
> Why would Tessa live with Moose if she is racist? Were they assigned to each other by Impact officals?


Even Moose knows it happen. When he came to her defense. He more called out the girls for not being absolute angels either and questioned the timing. Rather then saying this is false etc. Tessa looks even worse now since she said it never happen. Then like 6 or 7 woman came out confirming it including the woman it happen to.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tessa is lucky to be a woman because if the same thing happened with a men…..everybody would talk about it and his career would be over.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Even if the accusations are true, I think it would be worth it for AEW to at least have a conversation with her. I believe in second chances. It’s kinda moot, though, as she’s under contract with Impact and is one of the company’s top stars.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Tessa is lucky to be a woman because if the same thing happened with a men…..everybody would talk about it and his career would be over.


That’s absolute bullshit. Just ask Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It looks like Marty is out of the equation, as he re-upped with ROH. Disappointing for AEW fans like myself, but good for ROH. I was kinda worried about that promotion, but it seems they’re doing well enough to keep their top guys.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Marty has the actual book and is allowed to break the bank on talent he wants to use, this could change the landscape. For example, if Scurll makes a serious offer to Brodie Lee, who is to say he won't sign with ROH instead of AEW?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Moose and Tessa are friends. Friends are going to try to save their friends more often then not. For the record, people can be racist and have Black friends. In those situations, they tend to look at the Black friends as the "exceptions" to their rule.

Tessa spit in a lady's face then dropped an N-bomb and was confirmed by the victim and others who were present. I don't know how much proof folks need. Had she called her a b*tch or whore then things would be much different but that wasn't the case. She says that people make mistakes after her win last night after saying everything was a lie on Twitter earlier in the weekend. Miss me with that nonsense. Stop caping for her and accept that she is a trash person.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FaceTime Heel said:


> I hope NXT is cutting you a check for your services lol.


They just leave the money on his nightstand.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

News just came out

The Revival trademarked 'Shatter Machine' - and seems like they are using Cody's lawyer


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dawson also announced they're leaving social media for the time being. I assume wwe will challenge them on the Shatter Machine trademark as that was first used on wwe programming in NXT. It's a dumb name for a team if that is what they're angling it for.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dawson also announced they're leaving social media for the time being. I assume wwe will challenge them on the Shatter Machine trademark as that was first used on wwe programming in NXT. It's a dumb name for a team if that is what they're angling it for.


I quite like it - but I think that is just for merch

they trademarked FTR a while ago - guessing that is their team name


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> They just leave the money on his nightstand.


Yes, because telling the truth is worthy of a paycheck.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Reading that Vince is killling EC3's push in the WWE, is e worth a look if he was released or his character too much like MJF???


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dice Morgan said:


> Reading that Vince is killling EC3's push in the WWE, is e worth a look if he was released or his character too much like MJF???


Never been a big fan. He’s not very good. I’m not sure what this push is that Vince is killing though, lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They were pushing him, and he became the manifestation of Vince’s burial of Moxley on the way out the door. Fans didn’t like Moxley getting treated like shit for leaving, and EC3 just happened to be the recipient of Mox’s demise, making EC3 public enemy #1.

After that, he was dead in the water.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

EC3 is a 4 time 24/7 Champion for a combined total of 27 mins probably.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

I know he's not in the Fed, but I wish AEW could agree something with NJPW to get Will Ospreay over for a few dates. The potential fresh match ups he could have in the U.S would be huge. 

Going back to the topic- In terms of 'Divisions' in AEW i'd like to see :

Male Singles: Kyle O' Reilly , Matt Hardy (in the Dustin role of putting the younger talent over and helping elevate) ,Andrade, Rusev & Nakamura

Women : Charlotte, Asuka , Kairi & Ember Moon & Alexa Bliss (as Valet only - Her wrestling is shite). The rest of the Women in WWE are nowhere near good enough.

Tags: Revival, USO's & those Viking Chaps.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

The Revival turned down a 700 mil contract and requested their release again.


----------

